# Mini lathe or guitar project conundrum...



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

As the English winter starts to bite and the nights are drawing in, I find myself in need of some 'shed time' making stuff from wood. Ordinarily, I could spend many a happy hour turning large pieces of wood into very small things. I also thoroughly enjoyed making a Telecaster guitar.

I moved house last year and my Nova 16" (1624-42) lathe and my Startrite 14" bandsaw are inaccessible in a storage container with half a house of furniture and stuff. I have a small single garage, which houses a good deal of household items, a tumble drier, bicycles, garden machinery and my motorbike. There's nowhere to put a shed.

In the garage, I have a woodworking bench, but there's not enough room to swing a cat. I also have my router table and a small three-wheel band saw. Plus a dust extractor/shop vac.

Even if I could get my Nova lathe out of storage, I don't have room for it.

So I have been thinking about buying a mini-lathe that could sit on the work bench without taking up too much space. I don't want to end up with two similar lathes, so I am thinking about something like the Jet 1015VS, which should be able to handle vases, boxes and pens etc. Or maybe a Jet 1221VS that is even more versatile.

However, that will create a good deal of flying shaving and I will get it in the ear if I cover everything with dust.

My other option is a project, like building another guitar - which won't take up too much space and will make much less of a mess. But from my previous experience, I could almost buy a new lathe with the money I'll end up spending on the timber and all the parts for the guitar.

So I'd appreciate your views on mini-lathes and how much space they use up. Some small lathes are stupidly cheap which puts me off. Do they have enough torque for the job?

I'd also like any recommendations, especially lathes that are available in UK.

All the best

Steve


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have the Jet 1221 VS. I really like it because it has enough power to turn a bowl, peppermill, and anything else smaller. I have turned a 11 1/2" bowl with no problems. I also have a Jet 1220 VS and it doesn't quite have the power the 1221 has but of course it has 1/4 hp more. A friend of mine had a Rikon and after using mine he sold it and bought the 1221. He says he loves it. I have mine sitting on the corner of the bench and it takes up I think around 32" of bench space.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a very old heavy beast and what I would not give for a small bend lathe if I had the money.


----------

